# Help Fixing a JBL Eon 515XT



## djnotloc (Dec 8, 2011)

My fraternity had one JBL, dont ask me why they just got one it was before my time. Anyways, at a party I wasn't at they managed to damage it. Through troubleshooting I have determined the problem to be a blown amp. (The LF driver work fine if connected to an external amp) Does anyone know if replacing the amp board like I found here- 

JBL | JBL 444969-001 EON 515 Replacement Amplifier Board | Pro Sound, Lighting and DJ Equipment | Production Services 

-will fix it or is it just a lost cause?

Thanks
Colton


----------



## museav (Dec 8, 2011)

The 515 and 515XT are two different models with different internal processing and low frequency amplification and the product you linked seems to be the module for the 515 rather than the 515XT.

JBL has a 5 year warranty on speakers (except for the enclosures which is 2 years) and 3 years on amplifiers, the 515XT was just released in January, 2011 so not only must yours be fairly new but it should still be under warranty. Unless there was obvious abuse you may want to pursue that.


----------



## djnotloc (Dec 8, 2011)

Im pretty sure it was the XT model. Im going today to verify. However, if it wasnt would the part I linked work?


----------



## djnotloc (Dec 8, 2011)

I went and checked. It is NOT the XT, it is the original 515. So, would that replacement part be correct then? There is no warranty.

Thanks


----------



## museav (Dec 9, 2011)

djnotloc said:


> I went and checked. It is NOT the XT, it is the original 515. So, would that replacement part be correct then? There is no warranty.


I would assume so but I would make sure that is the problem, as you can see from Speaker Exchange | Search Results | JBL EON 515 there is an input board, an AC power board and a speaker interface board in addition to the amplifier board. I would also then verify it is the right part with JBL or at least open up the speaker you are repairing and verify the part number before ordering anything.

FWIW, here is the related tech manual, http://www.jblproservice.com/pdf/EON%20500%20Series/EON515.pdf,


----------



## djnotloc (Dec 9, 2011)

Im pretty sure that is the problem. I opened it up and checked things out. The HF driver still worked fine, very ear piercing without any lows. I called a company that sold the amp board and talked to one of their techs and he seemed to agree with my findings. The power supply is on the amp board as well so hopefully my bases are covered.

Thanks for your help,
Colton


----------

